# Does anyone use a Velcro thermal bag (no zippers)?



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I don’t even k ow how many thermal bags I’ve been through and the zipper always winds up breaking. I’ve been using the same Velcro pizza bag for over 3 years and it’s still in great condition. If anyone knows where to get a Velcro bag (medium size) please give me a link.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> I don't even k ow how many thermal bags I've been through and the zipper always winds up breaking. I've been using the same Velcro pizza bag for over 3 years and it's still in great condition. If anyone knows where to get a Velcro bag (medium size) please give me a link.


Every Day !


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Amazon. They have everything :thumbup:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Amazon. They have everything :thumbup:


That's where I get all my bags but they all have zippers

I just got this one and it feels pretty high quality but I would still prefer something with velcro









I actually got 2 of these because I liked the size and shape so much but the fabric starts falling apart and the zippers break off after a few months. Do not ever get this one


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The zipper is the “Achilles heel” of all food bags!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html
This is an all Velcro one I just got today. They have several different sizes.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> https://www.webstaurantstore.com/se...ainers-and-4-2-liter-bottles/424SB1512BK.html
> This is an all Velcro one I just got today. They have several different sizes.


Thanks I just ordered one. 15x12x12 sounds perfect


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

That’s funny, I had a two insulated bag order of Thai food today and the zipper broke on one so I couldn’t get the bag out of one, so I just gave the customer my bag. I’d love to have a velcro bag


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

This thread haz my attention. :biggrin:


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bag just came today and it seems perfect. All velcro, no zippers and it feels like high quality. I wont know for sure until I put it to the test for a while but great first impression.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> Bag just came today and it seems perfect. All velcro, no zippers and it feels like high quality. I wont know for sure until I put it to the test for a while but great first impression.


Been using it the last few nights and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Been using it the last few nights and I'm very happy with it.


so i ride a bicycle and do sporadic deliveries. But that small bag that says Cambro GoBag looks like it would fit in my panniers perfectly and it has the velcro. Two of them would be perfect for my set up, even tho the vast majority of my deliveries are one single order. Do these bags have the silver lining or something else?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

johnx said:


> so i ride a bicycle and do sporadic deliveries. But that small bag that says Cambro GoBag looks like it would fit in my panniers perfectly and it has the velcro. Two of them would be perfect for my set up, even tho the vast majority of my deliveries are one single order. Do these bags have the silver lining or something else?


Something else, Nylon with poly-batting insulation. Here are the specs:

*Maintains Temperature*
This delivery bag features 2" thick poly-batting insulation on all sides of the bag to keep foods at the proper temperature during transport. It even helps keep items 10% warmer during the first hour of use than other similar style bags! Additionally, a removable pad in the bottom of the bag makes it easy to hold a heating element or cooling packs beneath your goods, for extended temperature control "on the go." Extra fabric at the flap holds heat in while Velcro® strips ensure quick opening and closing of the bag.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jan 3, 2020)

I don't use a bag but grub hub just sent me a real nice one!!

Too bad grub hub is dead. I only do on demand orders.. Never accepted one yet

Postmates is dead too

Just doing insta cart and waiting for my shipt card to come this week.



WhippedCream said:


> I don't use a bag but grub hub just sent me a real nice one!!
> 
> Too bad grub hub is dead. I only do on demand orders.. Never accepted one yet
> 
> ...





WhippedCream said:


> I don't use a bag but grub hub just sent me a real nice one!!
> 
> Too bad grub hub is dead. I only do on demand orders.. Never accepted one yet
> 
> ...


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WhippedCream said:


> I don't use a bag but grub hub just sent me a real nice one!!
> 
> Too bad grub hub is dead. I only do on demand orders.. Never accepted one yet
> 
> ...


You should always use a bag, it's literally the only thing you have to do as a driver. Its the only way to truly maximize the amount of tips you can make


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> You should always use a bag, it's literally the only thing you have to do as a driver. Its the only way to truly maximize the amount of tips you can make


never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater blowing on it



Uber00 said:


> never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater blowing on it


and make sure the to tie up in extra plastic bag to



Uber00 said:


> never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater blowing on it
> 
> 
> and make sure the to tie up in extra plastic bag to


also I like being Incognito at restaurants it's embarrassing being a delivery driver with the bag


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater blowing on it
> 
> 
> and make sure the to tie up in extra plastic bag to
> ...


There are lots of different customers out there. Many probably wont care. Some will be pleasantly surprised because their previous drivers didnt use one. There are also customers that dont tip or tip less if they dont see a bag. I know this because I am one of them. Its literally the only thing I expect from my driver because it shows a little effort. If you dont want to use a bag because you're embarrassed to be a driver thats fine. But to say that it doesnt make a difference is foolish.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> There are lots of different customers out there. Many probably wont care. Some will be pleasantly surprised because their previous drivers didnt use one. There are also customers that dont tip or tip less if they dont see a bag. I know this because I am one of them. Its literally the only thing I expect from my driver because it shows a little effort. If you dont want to use a bag because you're embarrassed to be a driver thats fine. But to say that it doesnt make a difference is foolish.


If the food is hot and delicious that will entail a good tip. Floor heaters on full. Blast


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater blowing on it
> 
> 
> and make sure the to tie up in extra plastic bag to
> ...


What do u do when u see someone u know at the pickup spot? Do u run away or act like ur a customer.

Genuinely curious because it's bound to happen sometimes


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> What do u do when u see someone u know at the pickup spot? Do u run away or act like ur a customer.
> 
> Genuinely curious because it's bound to happen sometimes


Customer


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Customer


That's silly. You shouldn't ever be ashamed of making money through honest work of any type


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

johnx said:


> That's silly. You shouldn't ever be ashamed of making money through honest work of any type


I would pay money to see this.
Cashier: Here's your Uber order
Uber: Oh thats not for me
Cashier: But it has your picture here on the tablet...
Uber: I left something in the car, I'll be right back


----------



## OLDSCHOOLPARAD (May 4, 2019)

I think it actually helps to bring the bag in. Some customers don’t know restaurants deliver. They’re like ”oh they do DD?” So, it’s good for business. At least for the whole of us.

I got pinged to the same house twice one night. I guess the 2nd guy saw me deliver with the bag and thought, oh there’s a Dasher out and about, so he decided to order as I finished my original delivery I assume. It was a chic fil a order....easy peasy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I would pay money to see this.
> Cashier: Here's your Uber order
> Uber: Oh thats not for me
> Cashier: But it has your picture here on the tablet...
> Uber: I left something in the car, I'll be right back


OR
(scene at restaurant)

Neighborhood kid: Hey Dad, isn't that Mr Uber00 waiting at the cash register.
Dad: I think so but he is wearing dark sunglasses and he keeps hiding behind a column so I'm not sure.
kid: Go say hi to him Dad and see if that's him.
Dad: Hi Mr Uber00 how are you...........WTF!
kid: Why did Mr Uber00 just dive over the counter and run into the kitchen ?
Dad: Look, he is crawling out in the parking lot to his car holding a "to go" bag. Must have snuck out the back door.

OR even better he delivers food to the door and it turns out to be someone he knows! LOL


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seamus said:


> OR
> (scene at restaurant)
> 
> Neighborhood kid: Hey Dad, isn't that Mr Uber00 waiting at the cash register.
> ...


LOL damn what could he even do in that 2nd situation? He'd probably piss himself


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

not going to happen because I only do OWYA orders.. I memorized the order so I don't look at my phone nobody knows

instacart is a little bit harder to hide but not too bad


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> not going to happen because I only do OWYA orders.. I memorized the order so I don't look at my phone nobody knows
> 
> instacart is a little bit harder to hide but not too bad


Wow why even do it if you're going to limit yourself like that and you're so ashamed of it? I've been doing this a while and I thought I had seen everything but closet driver is def a first

"Never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater"

How would u even know the difference when u clearly never used one before?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Wow why even do it if you're going to limit yourself like that and you're so ashamed of it? I've been doing this a while and I thought I had seen everything but closet driver is def a first
> 
> "Never ever made a difference in how much tip I got anyway I keep the food on myfloor in a plastic bin with the floor heater"
> 
> How would u even know the difference when u clearly never used one before?


also I forgot to mention 95% of time I go to the drive-thrus so my car is already piping hot food never comes in contact with the cold.


----------

